# new bike shop in Glen Rock, NJ



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

I did a new western bergen county loop today, took my race bike out of hibernation as I wanted to do the gran fondo training ride yesterday. i tested the bike in the cold saturday night under a full moon and in the cold. it wasn't until this morning that I realized that the gears were misaligned as I tried to tweak the rear dr myself

anyways after a mile or so (1.5 miles) from the Glen Rock Duck Pond I stopped by Juans new shop in Glen Rock, NJ. He had me rolling in no time at all.
western bergen loop by jkmacman at Garmin Connect - Details









_Prior to opening his own shop, Juan worked as a Mechanic at CycleSport in Park Ridge, NJ and before that Sids in NYC_:thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jkmacman said:


> I did a new western bergen county loop today, took my race bike out of hibernation as I wanted to do the gran fondo training ride yesterday. i tested the bike in the cold saturday night under a full moon and in the cold. it wasn't until this morning that I realized that the gears were misaligned as I tried to tweak the rear dr myself
> 
> anyways after a mile or so (1.5 miles) from the Glen Rock Duck Pond I stopped by Juans new shop in Glen Rock, NJ. He had me rolling in no time at all.
> western bergen loop by jkmacman at Garmin Connect - Details
> ...


Good to hear. Used to live in Glen Rock. Nice town.


----------

